

Ask HN: What's the most popular development setup used at home? - jtcain

I want to know what developers are actually using at home. There are tons of opinions. If you’re writing Python you probably should be using Sublime Text, but if you’re in a café use VIM, and if you want street cred use Emacs. Two monitors are better than one, three is worse than two, but four is better than three. What are you actually using?<p>I posted a quick 2-minute survey here (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;9YLSQJN)
======
zachlatta
I use three monitors connect to an Arch Linux machine running i3. My
development environment consists of tmux, vim, and fish.

